
The Code of the Apollo 11 Guidance Computer (Pluralsight Free Course) - golyi
https://app.pluralsight.com/library/courses/moon-landing-apollo-11/table-of-contents
======
zeristor
Having just installed uMatrix I'm still working out which sites to enable to
get it running without compromising myself.

I could run this on my AppleTV, however I imagine its not so easy to control
the spyware.

